# Do UK CCJ's count in Ireland?



## quarterfloun (17 Feb 2006)

When I left the UK last year I brought my car & bike with me. As I was no longer resident of the UK I did not inform the UK licensing department that my vehicles were exported. I did not declare the vehicles off road as they were still on the road - just wearing Irish plates. I had resolved all my bills etc, told those who I cared about where I was going and left. A few weeks ago an old neighbour called me to let me know that I had a ccj (he collected stray post) so I went dowen the route to find that I had been taken to court for not taxing my vehicles in the UK. As I was no longer a resident I told them where to stuff it - the vehicles were taxed whilst on british roads - they are since taxed on Irish roads and I have used them on Irish plates in the UK.  Whilst I really don't give a flying * about UK DVLA and their myriad of rules & legislation I'm wondering if I have to pay to clear these ccj's - purely from the perspective of keeping a clean nose. Or, if I wait  2 more years can I escape from poor credit rating and stuff the petty inded jobs worths!


----------



## paddyodoors (17 Feb 2006)

What are the parameters of the judgement + how much is it?

I would imagine they do carry weight here, as most things IRE/UK are Linked - e.g. PRSI/NI - you can claim a pension here based on your UK contributions. but have no idea really.

However if you have irish plates then you have re-registered your car and bike in Ireland - havent you?

I cant remember exactly, I relocated with cars years ago, but part of this process would mean that your registration cert would be sent to DVLA would it not? 

In which case - they were informed that the car is no longer UK based so take a copy of the new irish log book/registration doc and send it with a letter to the DVLA and demand they correct it and arrange for the CCj to be removed.... (if thats possible without you attending)


----------



## CCOVICH (17 Feb 2006)

I would imagine they only carry weight if whoever you are dealing with (bank etc.) searches for UK judgments against you through a UK agency/database.

If it's only a small amount, it's nearly worth it to keep your nose clean as you say, or can you prove that you do not need to pay it (date of payment of Irish tax etc.)?


----------



## Teapot (17 Feb 2006)

The court will contact you first and ask if you owe the money and that is the time to put your side of the story.


----------



## lala41 (17 Feb 2006)

im no expert in this field, but I was told, that in Southern Ireland, they use a completely different credit reference agency, than UK, experien and equafax, I think they use in UK, what do they use here? Sorry may of spelt it wrong.


----------



## daveco23 (20 Feb 2006)

They don`t count - sister moved back here two years ago and found out she had a couple of ccj and defaults in her name in the uk - long story won`t go into it. Anyway, she got a mortgage and loan in ireland without any problems, despite being blacklisted in the uk.


----------



## quarterfloun (20 Feb 2006)

thanks for the replies - specially daveco23  - if your sister did that then I'll be clear of more minor pen pusher mentality ccj's


----------



## beachman (22 Feb 2006)

I wouldn't be so cavalier about all this...a CCJ is a very serious spanner in the works for getting credit....the intregration of UK/IRL data is getting more sophisticated by the week...it's only a matter of time before EU rules bring information sharing like this to all member states. In UK terms, a CCJ is the most serious sanction that can be made against an individual's financial reputation...You may find it very difficult in future years to borrow anything if this remains on your file. While I sympathise with how all this happned, the reality is that lenders won't care a jot if the CCJ is from the DVLA or your corner shop...they'll just consign your credit applications to the bin. And if people in Ireland get wind of it, you'll be stuffed here as well. I would suggest you contact the UK Citizen's Advice Bureaux and ask them how to get a CCJ removed from your records. There is a system where this happens....


----------



## CCOVICH (22 Feb 2006)

That's the point I would make as well beachman-better safe than sorry.

Is there anything to stop an _Irish_ lender getting info from a _UK_ credit agency?


----------



## quarterfloun (22 Feb 2006)

CCJ's only stay on file for 6 or 7 years. After that they must be removed. I've looked into it a bit cos I'm buggered if I'm paying the UK system a bean towards their evil twisted 1984 attitudes. If they cannot accept that I do not owe the money cos I emigrated I do not see why I should waste my time and money attempting to rectify the result of their inability to cope with this scenario. The only communications (standard mailshot before tax expiry date) I got from DVLA were leaflets telling me to tax my car & bike or declare the vehicle off road. My vehicles were no longer neither subject to UK taxation or were they off road. I since found out I should have declared them "exported" but unfortunately I was not aware of this particular rule. Not being in the car import / export  trade I did not even think that I needed to export my vehicles - all I thought about was bringing the vehicles I own and use for transport  to Ireland with me, registering them here and complying with Irish regs. Next I'll have a ccj cos I did not bother to renew my TV license, or maybe I needed to export my TV set! Jobsworths the lot of them!!!


----------



## bond-007 (22 Feb 2006)

There are companies that keep data bases of UK and Irl judgments and share this with credit reference agencies.


----------



## Swallows (22 Feb 2006)

Quarterfloun, you have got me worried now!! What is this about having to contact the DVLA and declare your car exported? When we moved here we just assumed, like you did, that we register the car here and that is the end of the story. We had mail redirected here for almost two years and had nothing from the DVLA about car tax etc. I will have to make further enquiries now in case we have judgements against us.


----------



## quarterfloun (23 Feb 2006)

Its fairly simple once you understand the rules that you don't know existed.

When your car tax runs out in the UK, about a month beforehand you get a reminder to pay your road tax. Included is a "SORN" form which you can fill in and declare your car off road. (Statutory Off Road Notice). You have only two choices - tax the vehicle or declare it off road. 

Then what happens is that if you submit neither you get "fined" for not paying road tax by the DVLA computer. Of course DVLA does not know you emigrated so all letters go to the address the car is registered at.

In my case, I concluded all my business in the UK and did not forward mail (you know what junk mail is like). 

The only thing I can think of is that SORN is relatively new and you may have got out before it was enforced. That would explain no letters on the subject. 

So remember, before you get out of bed read the entire World legal system documentation cos somewhere there is a rule waiting to happen to you!


----------



## Swallows (23 Feb 2006)

Well I think that form must be new because I never heard of it.  I believe that under the circumstances you can write to the Court stating your case and letting them know you were not in the Country at the time. You can also write to the credit reference agencies over there and ask for an explanation to be put in your file. Although the CCJ cannot be removed anyone making enquiries would be given the extra information and would have to take that into account. That would be better than just ignoring it however annoyed you might be. If you were no longer living at the address and had moved you would be able to show evidence of that.


----------



## Guest107 (23 Feb 2006)

contact Shannon to find out if they informed the DVLA when your UK plates were retired for Irish ones. If so the DVLA knew that the car was in Ireland when their dopey computer took the court case against you.


----------



## bond-007 (23 Feb 2006)

That should be the Revenue not shannon.


----------



## CCOVICH (23 Feb 2006)

Isn't the Motor Tax head office in Shannon?


----------



## bond-007 (23 Feb 2006)

Nothing to do with them. Its Revenue that issue new plates for imported cars. Its their resonsibilty to return the V5 log book to the DVLA.


----------

